# Another Skylark



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Prewa...931?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee04bed3b   V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Apr 17, 2015)

Whats with the flood of skylarks?? You think there was a big swap or 2 or 3 coming up...

This year is most unusual as I don't recall there ever being this many selling off like this!

-Ken-


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 17, 2015)

Just an example of NOT RARE.


----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2015)

I like it !


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 17, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Just an example of NOT RARE.




Maybe not rare but highly desirable and desirability is much more important than rarity when it comes to value. Having said that, they do nothing for me.


----------



## jkent (Apr 17, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Just an example of NOT RARE.




Just undiscovered! like alot of other things.


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice Price for an ORIGINAL Specimen!!!!

I have $1900 on Mine, and I'm Missing the Rack and Front Fender!!!
So This is a DEAL!!!

Before they Part It, and You All Start Crying!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 26, 2015)

Rare things sometimes show up in flurries... doesn't mean they aren't rare, just means a few turned up at the same time. I collect vintage space toys, mainly robots, and this happens in that hobby as well as many others too where a rare item will turn up, then two, then three... then you don't see them for 4, 5, or 6 years... then maybe another flurry, or maybe just one turns up and sells for stupid money.. then another flurry. It's odd, but it's a phenomenon that happens in many collectible genres. 

There is a giant tin rocket from the early 1950s (like 2' long) and there are maybe 15 to 20 known in collections worldwide. There was a time I had 5 all at one time. I had a 1/3rd to 1/4 of all known examples in my living room lined up. It would be more unusual than seeing 10 Elgin Bluebirds all lined up in one place. People thought it meant they weren't rare, but once they were all sold I haven't had another... and it's been almost two decades. Just so happened they kept finding me, and all at the same time!

So you're seeing a phenom that is not uncommon with the Skylarks showing up all at one time.


----------

